# Red Tag Closed?



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I went to the Red Tag website today and found this:

"We Are Closed!

Redtag Computer technologies closed its doors on October 25th. 2006.

Staff of our downtown location CPUsed Inc. will be happy to assist you.

To contact CPUsed please visit CPUsed
Or call 416-533-2001



Thank you for your continued business and see you at our downtown location."


I'm kind of in shock. Anybody know what happened?


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

I didn't know that Red Tag and CPUsed were related. Interesting. 

Wait, is there more than one Red Tag? The only one I know is the one that sold super cheap winblows boxes. While CPUsed (as opposed to PCUsed) was Mac. Am I getting confused here?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Gee and we're up 20%


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

RedTag was acquired by CPUsed a number of years back


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Good riddance. Worst Apple dealer I've seen. I had 2 Apple notebook repairs done there, both times I had to take it back to have either the case or keyboard replaced because the technician there damaged them while doing the repair. Same guy. Both times he never apologized for the inconvenience or damage caused.

Went there on a Saturday morning to pick up one of my repairs and waited around for an hour after the store open time for someone to show up before leaving because I had another appointment I had to keep. I saw 2-3 customers come and leave in the time while I waited for the store to open. Nothing is more unprofessional than opening your store late, but over an hour late is pretty pathetic.

If they had better service, they probably could have stayed in business, but I think once the Apple Store Yorkdale opened (and then Sherway), anyone that might have known about Red Tag had no reason to shop there anymore. Kind of too bad seeing as they were probably the only independant Apple dealer in Mississauga (that I knew of anyway).

All I can say is thank God Apple stepped in to help take out the garbage.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Whoa! I took my 12" powerbook there when there were issues with the batteries about a year ago. Had to to leave the PB to get the replacement. I guess I'm lucky they didn't have to take it apart.:lmao: 

That was my only experience with them. Digital Prototypes was just down the way from them on Browns Line and I bought a few things from them on occasion, but I see they scaled down their retail side.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I definately preferred Red Tag over CPUsed. I found the customer service to be very poor at CPUsed, whereas the guys at Red Tag were friendly and tried to be helpful. On the other hand, I did have a 12" G4 iBook repaired there that was not reassembled 100% correctly. 

Well, always a bummer to see another Mac dealer disappear -- especially one that I used to frequent, way back when.

-Stephanie


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

Stephanie said:


> I definately preferred Red Tag over CPUsed. I found the customer service to be very poor at CPUsed, whereas the guys at Red Tag were friendly and tried to be helpful. On the other hand, I did have a 12" G4 iBook repaired there that was not reassembled 100% correctly. <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10001570&type=4&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=99467.10000155&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> 
> 
> ...


Red tag was much better


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

simon said:


> RedTag was acquired by CPUsed a number of years back


Show's how long it's been since I lived in the Big Smoke  Thanks.


----------

